# Local foods that are from your area only......



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Having lived in several parts of the USA I've noticed that there are area favorites that outsiders may not know about.....

Memphis slaps coleslaw on their BBQ sandwiches

Baton Rouge has soft shelled crawfish

St. Louis has (deep) fried ravioli (no kidding, breaded fried meat ravioli with red sauce) 
Gooey butter cake .....discription escapes me name is probably best indication of product
Rye seed pretzels...they even sell pretzels on the street here

SOOOOO the question is what is indigenous to your area (not necessarily gross/ that is another thread)?


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

'shroomgirl-

I didn't know those items were indigenous to any one area. I have heard of them all with the exception of the rye pretzels.

Having lived in New Mexico a while, my favorite item that I can't get out here in FL is green chile. I have to bribe my family to bring it out when they come to visit. 

Green chile is so mainstream in NM that McDonald's finally broke down and started offering it in their outlets- little portion packs.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Well over here in Texas alot of people seem to like "Chicken Fried" Steak with pepper cream gravy. Also slow-smoked brisket and pork ribs, Mexican Taquerias and restaurants-alot of mexican style food is now coming into play and has been for awhile. We like those "1016" Onions, an abundance of different types of chilies sold in the supermarkets, during the fall I have expeienced using Texas farmraised venison(axis deer, antelope,), farm raised ostrich, There are some other ingredients and foods that are indingous to Texas "now" that I can't think of right now, just got up from a little nap.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

M don't know ITS IT can you describe

I'm familiar with chicken fried steak having lived in DeRidder La...
Fiesta groceries is a blast
Texas is big into smoked brisket, white bread,and pickles or chilies

SF sourdough is unreplicable....someone told me it was the bacteria in the Bay and the climate...or the ALCAN HWY starter from years ago that the strain of yeast originated from.....it's a mystery but wonderful...

Green chile...I assume this isn't anaheims
doew it have another name??


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

I just think regional differences are fabulous.

OK-so you DON'T order iced tea above the Mason Dixon line. More likely than not, you're told it's "out of season" -- thought my fellow southerners out there would appreciate that! And Texas only has 2 restaurants that routinely serve it sweet! (My hometown state, NC--it's sweet unless otherwise asked for).

BBQ -- the whole range -- 
Carolina BBQ with it's vinegar based sauce (and yes 'Shrromgirl, it's often served with slaw on top--depending on which end of the state it is, it will be either mayo or vinegar based). Here in Texas, BBQ is beef!--slow cooked brisket with a tomato based sauce on the side- Rudy's makes a wonderful smoked turkey I have to admit. Pennsylvania -- BBQ is a sweet red sauce on chicken or porkchops. South Africa, it's anything on the grill.

Oysters, on the east coast they are light and fluffy in a flour based batter; and you can't beat the NC coast's calabash shrimp! Texas, things are dipped in cornmeal before frying, I have to admit its taking some getting used to.

Pennsylvania small towns have an incredible ethnic mix that you just don't get except in a big city. But going home to Grandma's means a wonderful blend of polish and Italian. Yumm! (But they just got their first brand of tortillas that were not Taco Bell brand!

Speaking of chiles--Texas is the only place I have routinely seen fast food places with packets of jalapenos to add to your fast food sandwich. Ended up at an Arby's the other day while outlet mall shopping--they went through 3 - yes 3 containers of jalapenos in the time it took us to eat -- and it wasn't even prime eating hours!

Texas also has it's German areas that the TexMex craze has infiltrated. Ever had a Polish burrito? Kielbasa, sauerkraut, refrieds rolled in a tortilla and served with guac? At our favourite dive down the street--Wednesdays are lemon chicken; served with refrieds and spanish rice. A definate cultural mix that always makes eating an experience!

Im not saying there isn't wonderful food in Texas--it's just diff from what I'm used to! But Texas definitely has the best margaritas! It's amazing how different they can be!


But I love it all!


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

....and Sopapillas!!!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

OHhhhh Polish Burritos.....what's next?
That is a stomach churner.

Sweet tea is popular in Memphis. Tetley in LA. and gallons of it. We get it in St.Louis but not sweet and that's really ok

Memphis has Dry ribs...just a spicy rub on them....they also have wet...tomato base

Brats are HUGE in St Louis....we eat more PIGGIES here over memorial day than the rest of the country.....German, Dutch population
Pork Steaks....definately a MO. thing...
sliced shoulder bone and all they grill it with Maulls bbq sauce....


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Where do I begin? I'm originally from Illinois, and besides deep fried pork tenderloin sandwiches, there's not much intrinsically "Illinois" that I can remember. So I'll list the specialities of my adopted home state, Wisconsin:

Frozen custard
Kringle
Bratwurst
Cheese (take that, California!), even Limburger- but all types and many prize-winners
Brewer's stadium special sauce for brats
Fish fry on Fridays (try Serb Hall in Milwaukee....)
Beer- of course!
Door County cherries- the standard tart cherry for pies, etc.
Smelt frys
Roasted corn
Fried cheese curds
Cream puffs (a favorite at the state fair)
In Kenosha, pizza- you can eat a different preparation (mostly home made sauce and meats) every day of the year and never repeat yourself
Brandy Old Fashioned Sweet- I can't find that drink anywhere but in Wisconsin
Obnoxious pickled things as bar food

Major ethnic groups are German, Italian, Danish, Norwegian, Swedish, Polish, Swiss (as you might guess!), and they've all left their marks on Wisconsin food.

[This message has been edited by Mezzaluna (edited October 03, 2000).]


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

shroomgirl -

from Lafayette, through Baton Rouge, to New Orleans --- (you know what I mean, lol)

For starters - Gumbo, rich dark, with lots of seafood, over long grain rice.

Jambalaya - a "sortof" rice pilaf, with sausage, chicken, cooked in a big 'ol black cast iron kettle - accompanied, of course, with plenty of "Dixie" beer

Boudin - wonderful Cajun sausage-like "meal-in-a-casing"

Soft-shell crab & crawfish, lightly battered & fried.

Oyster Poboys, New Orleans style - on FRESH french bread

and, lest I forget - Sauce Piquante' and fish coubillon, mmmmm mmmmm.

Enough said, now i'm hungry









[This message has been edited by Bayou (edited October 03, 2000).]


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Out here in the Bay Area, there's an ice cream sandwich called It's It. Also, I've heard that it's hard to make sourdough bread made elsewhere taste like the stuff out here.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

heh, over here, theres plenty of strange things - one such thing is Australian Bush Tucker at http://www.bushtucker.com.au

You will find oddities up for grabs here.

Check it out.

We also have moreton bay/balmain bugs which is a smaller cheaper version of crayfish.

some pictures here http://www.sea-ex.com/fishphotos/


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

... and we thought Baskin-Robbins had diversity ....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

there are foods in Austraulia that are ?????
Rainforest Oysters????
Swaggies


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Shroomgirl, it's (IT'S!!!!) an ice cream sandwich. 2 oatmeal cookies, I believe, with vanilla ice cream, although now they've branched out into other flavors, and then dipped in chocolate. It's (IT'S) not cooked, I know, but they're only around here.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have grown up and lived in many parts of the US. Here are some of my favorite local specialites.

New England:
Sugar on Snow Parties-done during maple sugaring in Springtime. They allow some of the maple syrup to cook further to soft ball stage. They then drizzle it over snow, let it harden and eat it. Served with cake dounts (not too sweet) and pickles (nice sour ones)
Clambakes or Lobsterbakes out on the Cape
Vermont Hams!!!

Midwest
Sausage Gravy and biscuits
Sausage and saurkraut
Pork loin sandwiches
Many German influenced foods

South
Gumbo
Crawfish boils
Biscuits
Bourbon and Mint Juleps
Smithfield Ham 
Carolina BBQ (not too many people know of this great BBQ style)

It really is very hard to come up with some of my favorites. One thing I really love about this country is the diversity you find. Unfortunately, much of this diversity seems to be disappearing with the growth of chain restaurants.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I had heard of the syrup on snow with donuts but not the pickle part.
Vermont Hams???? How are they different from VA or Country 
Carolina mustard BBQ????Someone uses an oil based marinade for their bbq.
You're right about indigenous foods, check out jambayla at Chilis....People have gotten away from cooking period...that's why we're teaching the general populace at the market how to prep fresh vegetables. The eigth grade class I taught Mon asked if I gave classes to teenagers...(response was I just did) They had never had a meatless burrito, several did not know yogurt could be white
(plain)....There's a generation that lost the skills to go from scratch, and all that that entails (selecting fresh products, knowing where they come from (farms),substitutions, herb use,etc...you get the idea)
But what drove me to create the market was that shoppers at the "farmers" market we did demos at did not know the difference between brokers and local farmers.....they did not know what was grown here. AND the farmers were going out of business.
sorry soapbox....something I feel strongly about


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Springfield, MO

Home of cashew chicken!!! Originated here.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

NO Springfield is the birthplace of cashew chicken????What a hoot! We don't even grow cashews in Mo.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

California guys how about dry jack or
Gilroy garlic whatevers( they have weird foods at the Garlic Fest and I personaly think they eat them on a regular basis)


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Whadaya mean? You mean like Garlic ice cream? I've never been to the Gilroy Garlic Festival.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I spent a week at Pajero Dunes (cute little sea otters crushing shellfish on their chests) in Artichoke country semi near Monterrey/Carmel and GILROY
end of July is the Garlic Fest....They have an array of garlic products that would insure vampires of clean blood for the rest of their exsistence.....yep ice cream, jam jelly ooooooit's the dessert stuff that I grimace at.......but they take it places it's NEVER been before.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

shroomgirl,

St Louis cashew chicken is NOTHING like the original (same for every where else). I have friends who went to college here who grew up in St Louis and when they come back, the first thing they go for is Springfield cahsew chicken.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

CChiu....I need enlightenment today...what makes it special?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Garlic Ice Cream









2 Cups Whole Milk
1/4 Tea Garlic -- freshly chopped
1 Vanilla Bean -- split in half
1 C Heavy Cream
1 1/2 Cups Granulated Sugar
9 Egg Yolks

1. Put milk, garlic and vailla in a saucepan. Bring to a boil and removefrom heat.
2. In mixing bowl, blend cram, sugar & egg yolks.
3. Strain the scalded milk mixture into the egg and sugar mixture, stirring constantly.
4. Return the combined mixture to the pan and stir continuously over moderate heat until it coats the back of a spoon, about 10-15 minutes.
5. Cook in an ice bath. Add Cream mixture. Freeze until firm.

From the Cuisine section of the "Weekly Planet" Tampa Bay area, Florida Mar
16-22, 1995 issue

roasted garlic ice cream http://plg.uwaterloo.ca/~plragde/foo...ice-cream.html 
http://www.thestinkingrose.com/


----------



## augiewren (Aug 27, 2000)

I'm not from Pittsburgh originally but something curious I've found here is "City Chicken". It's actually fried pork on a stick. Go figure. They also put cole slaw and french fries on their sandwiches here. And french fries on salads. (Anyone noticing a trend?)
Give me good ol' Bawl-a-mer (Baltimore for the non-locals) soft shelled crab sandwiches with the legs hanging out of the sides all crispy and brown. Crab cakes made with too much Old Bay seasoning, Maryland beaten bisquits & scrapple with eggs for breakfast.
And when vacationing in Ocean City, Thrasher's fries and Fisher's caramel corn on the boardwalk. It doesn't taste right unless you eat it on the boardwalk amidst the noise, and the heat and the salt water mist.


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

Around here people go into a pizza place and order a slice of pizza, a box of fries and a box of onion rings. You can just imagine the grease dripping off your face.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

OH Katherine....what about lobster rolls? they sound much better than that.

Southern Louisiana has this PO-BOY sandwich...really I'm not making this up.
French bread, fries, brown gravy and cheese.

They also eat and relish fried piggy tails

CChiu...tea garlic??? We did a garlic tasting last year boy was that rough....hottttttttt fresh garlic is hotttttt
I was crying after the seventh entry.
Only 18 to try.....


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

shroomgirl - clue me in, i've never heard of this one.

"Southern Louisiana has this PO-BOY sandwich...really I'm not making this up.
French bread, fries, brown gravy and cheese."


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

Sorry I missed this one the first time around.

I live in Maine, but most people around here don't eat lobster very often, in any form. It's mostly a tourist thing. There aren't many places you can get a good lobster roll, especially out of season. Someone who wants steamed clams had better be planning on steaming them at home. When my nephew passed through Portland and wanted seafood, we couldn't think of a moderately priced place to take him to. Actually, we couldn't even think of an expensive place that serves reliably good seafood (even that floating barge, whose door we do not darken). Most of the better restaurants serve the sort of seafood teenaged boys aren't looking for-all fancied up, in small portions. We ended at a downscale seafood warehouse that does fried food well.


----------



## judy (Jul 6, 1999)

did your po'boys with fries evolve from the great english chip butty?


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Please tell me the name of this floating barge so I may also avoid darkening its doorstep, and tell me where you did eat. I liked Maine and plan to visit again and any food tips would be appreciated!!


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

I'm posting this under Restaurant Rave. See you there.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Head east into the off roads of southern La...check out poboy shops and there will emerge these trully strange french fry sandwiches.....I don't know whence they came.

Bayou check out the seafood in Donaldsonville Emiles I think....been too long....newspaper on the tables etc....crowded on weekends from in the know Baton Rouge eaters making the haul.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I don't know if they originated in England, but I was first introduced to the french fry sandwich by a friend from Birmingham, England. He said they were called "chip butties" (his recipe was white bread, french fries and butter). Maybe this belongs in the "gross foods" thread, too!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

That is sick and twisted


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Maybe but it's definately regional


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Black walnuts....I had not had great black walnuts before this weekend. I thought they were just trully bitter nasty things...freshly toasted are incredible


----------



## judy (Jul 6, 1999)

There is nothing gross about a chip butty(sandwich). The bread has to be white, the butter thick and the chips just out of the fryer.washed down with a glass of ale.Trust me


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Speaking of french fries and regional food, my favorite blue-collar artery-clogger when we visit Montreal is poutine.

You sitting down? Envision this: A bowl of crispy taters straight from the fryer. Topped by a handful of cheese curds melting into the fried potato lattice. Bathed in a ladle of chicken gravy.

I've never needed seconds, but I've always gone for it again the next trip around.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

You know cajuns were from Canada (Acadiana)
Your regional specialty on a poor boy loaf sounds just like this fry sandwich.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

NYC

Great Pizza (slice)
Great Bagles (with a schmeer)

You just can't duplicate them without NY tap water.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

I forgot!

Tortilla Soup! Everyone has their own recipe and it's neat to see how it varies. Some places it's a rich meaty broth filled with chicken and avocado; others its a veggie broth with an assortment of vegetables, chicken may or not be present. Others its a rich tomato base with veggies and avocado.

The other everpresent but constantly changing menu item is ceviche/seviche. Some times it's very citrus-y and full of cilantro and whitefish. Others it's sweet, tomatoe-y and only shrimp. Others it's a combo of the 2! One place it tastes like minestrone garnished with avocado!

It's intersting to go out and make a meal of the 2--you never know what you're going to get (varying by restaurant) -- but it's always good.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Isn't that the cool part.....it's so ingrained that alot of times unless you're seeing it as an outsider you don't think of it.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

In Los Angeles we pretty much, just steal every one else's ideas!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Our sushi places have spider rolls also...even in the heart of the midwest...go figure

LA...oh man what about California cuisine????I'm a Cal baby and it all starts out there...we get it 10-20 years later....


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Mbrown's right about the bagels and pizza. If I had a bagel shop outside NY, I'd pay someone in NY to send me the water. It's worth it. That's a good business proposition for anyone willing to market it!

Boy do I miss living in NYC sometimes...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've heard this from a Jersey Pizza maker that transpanted to Baton Rouge......????
Do you guys add malt syrup to your bagel water?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

The Malt Syrup gives the bagle a crispy shell when baked. I know where I am going for lunch! Great bagle place off Northern Blvd in Greenvale.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Sounds like a Cardiologist dream to stay in biz.....The midwesterners sure like meat.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

mofo1 that is the grossed thing I've heard of recently, thanks I needed a laugh.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

They used to serve it that way in Mississippi too! Gross!


----------



## wambly (Jul 22, 2000)

Y'all got a few of the Texas specialties right, but you forgot the sides ...

fried okra ... great stuff, but I think you have to grow up with it.

green beans .. none of this al dente stuff. Stewed with onions and bacon.

cream gravy .. not a standard bechamel with pepper, you have to add some chix stock or base. Roux made with bacon drippings.

Black-eyed peas ... not just for newyear.
Told a chef instructor he was blaspheming when he wanted us to make Hoppin' John with black beans









Jalapeno hushpuppies .. fried catfish isn't complete without them

Hot sauce ... the hotter the better.

Banana pudding ... with Nilla wafers

Peach cobbler ... Hill Country peaches are great.

Pecan Pie .. one of the native Texas trees.

Mesquite ... everything tastes better mesquite smoked.

Tex-Mex ... beef enchiladas have to have chili con carne, refrieds, and a side of Jalapenos..

Budwiser


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

pbh with chili still sounds GROSS realllly reallly gross (like gag me with a spoon gross)My face is scrunched as I type this. 

Texans whatever happened to the white gravy with sausage you serve over biscuits? Is that called sausage gravy? Pretty darn good...


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

go to the carolinas for awesome biscuits and gravy!!! Sorry but I think they have the claim to fame! 

Texas gravy is more cream and cracked black pepper; sausage is usually added later.

Carolina's the roux is made with sausage grease (don't think about it..) then a creamy gravy with sausage is created.


Calabash popcorn shrimp is a Carolina favourite! Nobdy fries shrimp quite like the Calabash area.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Yep that's the gravy.
Calabash shrimp....are they little ones, what distinguishes them from others?


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Calabash shrimp are the little popcorn shrimp fried in a light batter which lets the taste of the shrimp come through. 

It's not heavy like breading or cornmeal, and lighter than a beer batter. 

Yum yum.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I grew up near Galesburg, but never heard of that peculiar combination. But think for a minute: how much stranger is that than raisin sauce on ham? Or hot/sweet dishes of Asia? A favorite sandwich for me as a kid was Oscar Mayer's ham and cheese loaf deli meat on raisin bread.... Don't laugh until you try i!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

NW has boysenberries, we have blackberries and all the raspberries (hurray)
Horseradish grows here as well as white asparagus....think those are Belleville Ill. claim to fame.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

NW has boysenberries, we have blackberries and all the raspberries (hurray)
Horseradish grows here as well as white asparagus....think those are Belleville Ill. claim to fame.


----------



## youla (Jun 4, 1999)

I think we misread the chip butty in Oz...we took chips to mean the crisps you buy in packets and I havent had one in about 20 years [god THAT sounds old //!] but we used to buuy a packet of what we call chips and put them in a sandwich and the crisp texture between 2 soft slices of bread or a roll was a winner!!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

The English version, that my friend(?) introduced me to, called for what we call french fries here in the US. Same thing you've found, Shroomgirl?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Sorta Greg-think french loaf with fries melted cheese brown gravy and ketchup....ummmm it's a very regional dish.

I used to put potato chips on my PBJ as a kid to give it extra texture....I think I'd at least need mayo for bread and chips....


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Don't6 forget your dungeness crab!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Dungeness....ummmmmm So do they ever has soft shell dungeness? What's the biology on that?


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

"Bawlmer's" Lexington Market's Bean Pies!

Started thinking about them the other day--never made them but did enjoy them. 

MaryeO, what's your take on them?


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I think we're best known for our cheese and wine. And the salsa dogs.

[This message has been edited by Chef David Simpson (edited 11-28-2000).]


----------



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

It is dungeness crab season here since mid-November, but I have not had my first one yet. I have never seen it soft shell. Regulations require that they be 6-1/4 inch minimum to make sure they have had time to reproduce--otherwise they would be endangered. I think by then the shell is not molting.

Shroomgirl mentioned garlic and we do really like our garlic here. There was a complaint in the editorial section of the paper one time from someone who does not like garlic that it is very hard to get away from and people should remember not everyone likes it. Even the ballpark smells of it because they sell these killer garlic fries.

I copy a dish from Restaurant Lulu of Roasted Crab with garlic. The crab is drenched in olive oil and chopped garlic then topped with toasted creadcrumbs, kosher salt, black pepper, and whatever herbs are around, like fresh thyme, and I use herbs de provence, and some hot pepper flakes. They roast it in a wood burning oven 15 minutes, but I put it in a 500 degree oven a touch longer. The chef didn't tell me how to prep it, so I blanch it to kill it, then remove the guts (yuck) and roast (anyone have any thoughts on this?). They have a neat way of cutting it-- instead of just pulling off the legs and quartering the body, they cut into the body in hald with legs attached, then slice into it, leaveing a slice attached to each leg. I made 4 of these once and piled the legs in a spiral on a platter...serve with an all hands on meal. Roasted asparagus, sourdough bread and lemon wedges.


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

I've never heard of those bean pies...What are they like?


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

MaryeO, RE bean pies, I don't remember which stall; sorry. Texture wise they are pureed, spiced and taste similar to sweet potato pie, but different.

Lexington Market is great and there's nothing quite like it here. I miss the frantic Saturday morning energy and the atmosphere. Not to mention the variety. In DC I was always at Eastern Market--I miss it too!

As far as Krispy Kreme's--there is no better donut, commercial or not! And if you hit them while the light is flashing and the donuts are still hot...pure heaven! We've lived all over the world and eaten all kinds of things (i'll try anything twice-everything deserves a second chance--well almost anything!) Anyway, KKs are awesome! NC is home and in in Charlotte they give directions by the Krispy Kreme (drive down Main and turn left at the KK, follow that road until you pass 2 KKs and turn left...).

They remind me of our college mini road trips -- Chapel Hill, NC has for some reason never been able to keep a donut shop for some bizarre reason -- we used to do a mini roadtrip for them during exams! In highschool they were the fundraising favourite. You'd go pick up a load in your trunk (they would still be all warm) and go knocking on doors--you never had left overs! And what an easy way to finance that homestay trip to Switzerland!

The KK mystique: Texas has now been "invaded" by enough "outsiders" that KK are in high demand-but slow to really come in (Have you ever checked on the cost of a franchise?! I did and then I opened a B&B in a 109 year old house if that tells you anything). Anyways, San Antonio is approx 3 hours from Houston. When the KK in Houston opened, a local radio station offered 2 buses for a road trip to the opening and they had people crawling out of the woodwork for the opportunity! I'm thinking about offering guests a discount if they'd just bring me a dozen...

A little story and I'll shut up. My father showed up back from a business trip in NC. and he left a KK bag on the counter. Needless to say we were pretty excited! That is until we opened the bag up and there was a bagel in it! A bagel?! (Continental's breakfast giveaway a KK bagel. The bag laid on the counter for the afternoon and for whatever reason, one of our guests wandered into the kitchen (from a KK-less part of Ohio) and got all excited about the KK bag and what it meant--until he too opened the bag and found the bagel! OK maybe its dorky but it's a phenomenon! Right now the best donuts in San Antonio are from the Little Taco Shoppe. They have one drivethrough for breakfast tacos and another for donuts! And I swear they are fried in the same oil!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

KK's are here but not that big of a deal.
They were always way too sweet for me, hot glazed doughnuts are amazingly easy to eat...do the calories count if they are hot?

Doughboi....what brings you here? When are you coming? How long are you staying? etc....

We too have fish tacos,, not gross, good.

HMMMMM....I had a soft shell in New Orleans over the weekend, I told the chef I really did not want to leave without eating one....it was the very beginning of the season.....oysters were incredible!!!!
I cut off the soft shells eyes first then cut out their lungs then saute...hard shell go straight into the crab boil pot....ummmmm
nothing like throwing newspaper down on a table. grabbing a cold abita amber, butter and chowing on crawfish, crabs, shrimp, potatoes, garlic and corn.....no better times. All day spicy fun. get out the paper towels and lemon kinda meals.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Yep I'll post them under Restaurant thread....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

It's amazing what you find when looking for something else.....with eyes wide open.....
I was in Portland last year and had an incredible time exploring....what a bakery town! Loads of hazelnuts, lots of wild shrooms, salmon, produce, fun berries!!!Breakfasts (boy I really miss breakfast places) if I did refuse to open a restaurant I'd be open for breakfast!!!Dairys chesses you are in a lush area....I would assume that there would be pemican or some native American snacky thing that would be indigenous to the NW.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

It's amazing what you find when looking for something else.....with eyes wide open.....
I was in Portland last year and had an incredible time exploring....what a bakery town! Loads of hazelnuts, lots of wild shrooms, salmon, produce, fun berries!!!Breakfasts (boy I really miss breakfast places) if I didn't refuse to open a restaurant I'd be open for breakfast!!!Dairys chesses you are in a lush area....I would assume that there would be pemican or some native American snacky thing that would be indigenous to the NW.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

It makes my stomach hurt, just looking at it. Definitely a meal for a hungry man.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My garbage looks better than that! Oy, vey... I'll take a pass.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

chrose,

I'm a Buffalo boy, and I can attest that the Garbage Plate is for drunk college students and blue collars looking to get the working day's load of carbos in one sitting.

But the Sterns (of Roadfood fame) publicized the Garbage Plate, and now people talk about it like it's something special. It's not, it's just a whole lot of ordinary all in one place.

You want something good in Rachacha, check out the Dinosaur BBQ. Of course, if you're a vegetarian that might not be such a good idea...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Welll chrose I really wasn't thinking this thread would turn in to son of gross food others eat .....garbage plate is indigenous....but I've seen people do that other places yet not as a featured "meal".
ummmmmm.....
There is something here served at the few remaining diners called the SLINGER....I've not partaken...never quite that drunk, or actually I've gone past that learning curve and don't imbibe in stomach mauling things anymore.....hamgurger patties, chili, fried eggs, cheese, onions....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Welcome Margaret! How long have you been in DC? I've been communicating with the Dupont Farmers market people....have you been?

NO.....and historic food. OOOOOO and a Cajun too. What do you miss the most?
Martin's andouille and Boudin King are true fav's.
I hear that Layfette's Landing is up and going again and doing well. Folse has a good chef working for him....he has had one of the best all round restaurant's I've dined at...everything, everything was wonderful.
Again Welcome!


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Dupont Farmer's Market is great (atleast it was when I left DC 2 1/2 years ago. Good mix or organic and exotic ingredients, fresh cheeses, flowers, breads.

Very different from the much more advertised Eastern Market which is a combo of weekend tablers, flea market and standing stalls there week long. 

Say hello to DC for me!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Wellllll now that I've thought about it further St. Louis is big on a processed cheese called provel...(to a non native it is disgusting to find this on a pizza)
Cracker thin crust with this provel.....I make sure to request mozzerella just in cse they routinely put this cheese product on...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I had a nice long conversation with the founder and we're looking into a mystery market basket competition (fund raiser/public awareness raiser)...they had a successful one last year, anyone go or perhaps participate? I'm going over to the student thread on competitions...

[This message has been edited by shroomgirl (edited 12-17-2000).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Welcome EEyore!
RIBS and bunny bread....I love it.
We've gotten 12" of snow more than all of last year....-50* wind chill....bleck!!!
Birmingham didn't you just have tornadoes whip through your area?
Do you guys use Tetley tea? or Lipton?
Why not Tabasco?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Hi EEyore! welcome to cheftalk.
As a past resident of the Gulf coast, snow is a big deal.
We've gotten 12 " in the last few days...yucko....not too awfully slippery but it's getting to cold -50* wind chill is COLD<

Okra! Fried tomatoes yummmm, Ribs and white bread thought that was a Texas thing! No sides at all?!! pretty funny must be incredible ribs.

How's seafood this year?
Do you guys boil crawfish?


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Eeyore: Fried dill pickles... egg batter for those or just roll 'em in corn meal? (Slices, I'm assuming?)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

If I may...pickle slices not spears....in a lite tempura type batter not cornmeal.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

The thing I love most about Los Angeles is the weather. It's only cold about 15 days out of the year. And today it's about 80*degrees out right now. Out here, the Farmers Market is open all year around. Lots of mushrooms, nice plump romas, baby zuck, baby squash and the local wine flows like a river. I love it. But now I have decided to go to the east coast for a while and I don't know how I will cope with the weather out there. What if I don't like it? and what about the snow Oh! man! I don't know if it's such a good idea afterall. I want to experience the life out there but I just don't know.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Hey now! You got that right! If only I had a security blanket, I would lay down and cry all day long. But, I don't see that happening anytime soon. So, could someone call me a taxi, please!!! 

Thanks Crudeau, I needed a kick in the ***.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks eeyore...have you seen the new tabasco ad...it is too funny
four bottles in a row....first is garlic pepper sauce above it reads phoenix
second bottle green pepper sauce above reads phoenix. In August
third bottle tabasco Phoenix. In August. In a Nova with blak vinyl seats.
Fourth bottle Habnero sauce Phoenix. In August. In a Nova wiht black vinyl sears, and no A/C
Really Funny!!!

I used to eat day old cornbread crumbled in milk for breakfast.

PIES noone has really mentioned pie...Pecan, black bottom, shoo-fly, raisin, buttermilk, apple with cheddar, Dutch apple, chess,.....each area has a special type....

Southern Louisiana has buttermilk and pecan..there are fried pies too...

Memphis is chess and black bottom

St. Louis....hmmmm oh yeah gooey butter cake
I don't know of any pies...maybe black walnut, there now seems to be a dirth of pies here. Except Tippins and they don't count cause their a national chain.

Iowa..gooseberry

There is a restaurant outside of Alexandria Louisiana that only serves PIE and ham sandwiches, and ham sandwiches with cheese.
Not a hole in the wall but a diner....bright white seats about 100. Really wonderful! Keep it simple stupid and do what you do well. Amazing pies....


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Chef David Simpson: Oh come on you'll get used to scraping the frost and ice of your car before you drive anywhere, in no time at all.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

YEP....think about Southwestern, Tex mex
Floridian too....New England, Cal is tough since it is a really large state...years ago when the rest of the world was eating from cans they were doing the fresh stuff....seems as if you look to Cal it will be here in 10-15 years. DEM's fightn words I know but I believe it.
Northwest has a certain cuisine too....check out the Time Life series of cookbooks from the 60-70's they broke down the USA into different books....
So no I don't go along with his theory. I think there are several more, maybe not as distinct as Cajun but they were isolated by language and the land for a long time and that makes them unique....


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

All's I can say is I celebrate the fact that a country as homogenized, corporatized and mass-produced-itized as ours still *has* what you'd call regional cuisine. You are what you eat, and God bless America for all the corners of weirdness that still break out here. Fried cheese curds? Fried dill pickle slices? I mean, how great is that?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Florida...alot of cuban/tropical/fish stuff
i think of crab claws, black beans, rice, cuban sandwiches, fresh fruit salsas with fish....then of course the delis ...but they are not really "floridian" but enclaves that are found in NY and other large cities...so that is not a cuisine...

Tex-mex seems Very different than mexican to me.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Welcome Chefdaddy!! Scrapple has been described lovingly by the Penn. natives.
The rest of us are scratching our heads....but isn't that the joy of it.
So what do YOU think is there a cuisine in Fla.? Where is Port Charles?


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Three years in the sunshine and the only authentic dish I can report is smoked mullet, sublime at its prime. Most of the other semi-indigenous stuff was transplants, like black beans and rice (Cuban) and soft boiled pnuts (Good Ole Southern Chow).

At least I got to appreciate cheese grits, with Crystal pepper vinegar of course.

To my taste, the shame of most cuisine in Florida (excepting the fancy places) was how much the chain places serving transplanted Northerners have, like so much strangler fig, choked all the native flora to death.

I've never been a more frustrated eater in my life than looking for a good seafood place on the Gulf Coast. I spent three years just north of St. Pete (Pasco County) and there were two places on the water that served blue-collar seafood. One of them closed while I was there and the other one was (shudder) Hooters.

Now, I'm not talking about places that could charge you $15.95 for a piece of grouper. There were lots of those. I'm talking about daily eats.

Even more frustrating: try to buy a piece of fresh fish to cook yourself. Publix, the Death Star of Florida groceries, had snuffed out all the little local seafood shops (I'm talking places that have docks out back for the boats to pull up, and a counter up front to sell the goods) except for this one up in Hudson, which was just the ticket, but a bit far to go for daily foraging.

My wife saw me come home one day and I was grinning so hard she thought I was drunk. Then I opened the car trunk and showed her my treasure: 10 pounds of boat-run shrimp, utterly fresh, from a guy who ran his own boat out when he needed alimony money and sold them on the sly to cheat the revenooers.

I pricked myself plenty deheading them, but they were stabs of glory: I realized that I had never before seen really fresh shrimp, which can stab you with their heads and their tails if you're not careful.

But how do you cook 'em when you want the best, I had asked the grizzled shrimper, bracing myself for a transporting flood of shrimp recipe wisdom.

Oh heck, I just go up to Red Lobster when I want shrimp, he said. Just easier that way.

I wish I was kidding.

[This message has been edited by Live_to_cook (edited 12-28-2000).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Too Funny... That's the way we bought them in Louisiana...always with head on...you could check freshness better.
Gee fresh shrimp either a boil or just saute in alittle light olive oil with maybe a hit of garlic and pinch of salt....possibly butter and a bagette to sop up the juice. That's the first batch after that I'd adulterate them alittle bit more.

They sell shrimp out of trucks on the side of the road in Baton Rouge....or used to 5 years ago.

There was a seafood booth (with a shrimper's wife running it) at New Orlean's CBD Market.
Incredible catfish...Des Allemands. anyway they were selling live blue crabs, shrimp and various fresh fish when I went down over Thanksgivng.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I don't know about San Francisco but I know we don't have that here in St. Louis,
What is Tomato Pie exactly?


----------



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

I am in San Francisco and don't recall seeing any 'tomato pie' I did make a lot of tomato galette this summer that were amazing. I am confused, however, to the references to 'sheets' of pie. Splain.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

In Minnesota, there is the "juicy lucy", a burger stuffed with cheese. Incredibly enough, I have yet to try one, even though my Wisconsin roots tell me I must. Greasy goodness at it's best!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I love it~ ala Peanuts? used to put blue cheese in the middle of ground top sirloin..caramelized onions alittle brown mustard..


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

bakerboy -- I've heard of the BBQ lamb (or BBQ mutton) but what's in the black sauce?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

You beat me to it.....also what is hot browns?


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

how bout the sydney seafood markets, - the biggest in Aus and gateway to the asian export market. Of course, the ultimate would be to visit the tokyo seafood markets.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

We have lots of "fruits" in Los Angeles! does that count?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Yep counts.
Margaret I buy seafood by the Airport in Kenner. head on shrimp and crab/crawfish still pinching.

NYC man nothing like a Nathan dog.
Skin on girl too. the crunch of natural casing is the joy of a dog, that and the obnoxious amounts of toppings.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

HI Patrick!! Welcome
well we have talked about the majority of your list maybe on other threads....except the liver sausage and roasted pinenuts (that's really interesting)

Watermelon rind pickles wow it's been awhile.
Stoneys I've vaguely heard about it.
Ted Drews the institution!!!


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

In New Jersey where we have heavy influences from both New York and Pennsylvania there are a few things I think are mostly NJ or at least came from here:

Texas Weiners (Newark NJ - deep fried)
Portgugese Rolls (Newark -Ironbound section where there is a heavy Portgugese pop.)
Jersey Blue Claw crabs (boiled or steamed)
Jersey tomatoes
The real tomato pies (Trenton,NJ)

Great diner foods (all over NJ)
Cuban sandwiches (Union City, you may find them elsewhere but they are not the same!)


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

I decided to post the hotdogs wrapped in tortillas (from cellphone thread) over here. They seem to be a San Antonio and surrounding area "thing" versus a Texas "thing." Our guests from Houston and Dallas areas are always surprised when they see it. Regarding kraut -- you bet! 

I think one of the coolest things (did I say this before?) about San Antonio is how wonderful every culture is in embracing that of another. Short Histor Lesson: San Antonio is comprised of 41 major cultures and was first colonized by the Canary Islander's who were promised Spanish Citizen ship if they stayed here "X" number of years (time varies according to whose version you hear). Bastille Day brings us boothes of beignets, Belgian Waffles and even frogs legs! next door; Irish potatoes and Iced Mangoes. Cinco de Mayo, taquitos next to Wurst and Kraut. It's great! and of course every celebration centers around food!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

What a civilized city, Lynne! For my money, it's no celebration without food. And as for the tortilla-wrapped dogs, sounds a lot like a corndog to me.

[ 02-11-2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Marblehead....years and years ago I used to order the most wonderful chocolates from Harbor Sweets...ummmmmm pretty darn good.
I lived in a tiny town without any good chocolate, I waited for the pistahios from Iran and the chocolate from Marblehead......


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Welcome Brian.nf

cc


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I didn't read this whole thread so I don't know if this got mentioned, but around here they got a thing called Porketta. It's some kind of boned highly seasoned pork roast, but it's also a term for a "time" as in "we're having a porketta", which must be some kind of luau.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

First thing that came to mind was a pig roast or pig pickin.....interesting that cooking a whole pig is then the name of the event. Some of my favorite times have been socializing all day awaiting a pig to cook.


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

Home is Minnesota. Deep fried Walleye on a stick, deep fried cheese curds(if you don't die from the love of the taste the fat will kill you), potato sausage, lefse, fattimans and krumkake and rosettes. Don't forget spritz cookies....all made with butter. And don't forget the sculpted(from 55lb blocks of butter) heads of the princesses of the Milky Way at the State fair...oh, and pronto pups, and blood sausage during deer hunting season(not my favorite). MMMMMM I need to go home.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Ok potato sausage adn fattimans stumpped me.
Minn. is that Nordic heritage....


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Shroomgirl, lots of folks of Scandinavian descent here, ya hey! About the potato sausage and fattimans? Stumped me, too, and I've been living here for 5 years!


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

Shroomgirl, I'm of pure Swedish descent. 
Fattimans are a sweet dough that is rolled out, cut, deep fried and dusted with powder sugar. My aunt used to make the best ones I had ever eaten. Potateskurb as my mom calls it(potato sausage) is made from ground pork, par boiled small cubed potatoes, onions, salt and pepper and nutmeg. Mix it up and stuff it in casings...which aren't that easy to find anymore. My parents bring them from Mpls. when they come to visit. You then boil the sausage in water. Cut into chunks, peel off the casings, and serve with potatoes and in my family usually peas...If there is any left, we use it for sandwiches cold the next day, or my dad likes it sliced and fried in butter(natch). Greg, Cub Foods has a fairly decent potato sauage that they make locally and sell. My mother says it's almost as good as hers. You betcha!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Buffalo is very big in Wyoming. No pun. It is very lean and tasty, though more expensive than beef.

Locally, we make a very nice huckleberry candy.


----------



## cwk (Nov 24, 2000)

I havent been here in a while but I couldn't 
help myself....Hog Maw.Ever hear of it? It's
a pig stomach stuffed with all kinds of goodies and potatoes and cabbage.I think it's gross and can't stand the stuff but It's a class dish 'round these parts.Bill


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Welcome Suzanne and thanks for the Southern post....
One of my favorite southern dishes is a pot of green beans, onions, ham bits, new potatoes, loads of black pepper....cooked WAY WAY past al dente. Corn bread to sop up the sauce....oh my goodness....this must have come down through my grandma or great grandma in the hills of Va. 

Snap peas with the young green ones in with the peas.

Butter beans cooked to a mush with onions, garlic and ham...this is true southern

Hmmmmblack eyed peas are ok, I've even had great ones but many times they taste muddy to me.

Then of course there are red beans with onions, garlic, Tony chacere salt, andouille, meaty ham bones...on popcorn rice with slaw and corn bread....had it last night.....This is really more Louisiana only...you don't find um everywhere...say that could be a great thread ...what dried beans are in your area.....


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I saw several posts about foods in Illinois, but I don't think I saw these two. The first is the signature food of Springfield, IL.

1)Horseshoe or ponyshoe: basically hamburger on a piece of toast covered with cheddar cheese sauce (more likely to be American cheese though) and topped with a mound of fries.
2)Maid-Rite sandwich: crumbled,steamed ground beef,onions, mustard and relish on a steamed bun. Basically a loose meat sandwich.

I must admit that I haven't been brave enough to try either one. I prefer to consume my daily allowance of fat via sweets and pastries.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

I just caught on to this topic.

I lived here all my life and never had the %?&* to try it. It looks so gross!



[ May 11, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Mezzaluna,
I'm from Illinois too. Springfield is the home of the horseshoe: fat with a little cholesterol sprinkled on for flavor. 


It's an open faced (originaly ham) sandwich topped with french fries and a generous helping of welsh rarebit sauce. Some places offer your choice of turkey, chicken, hamburger, and steak. They also add other various deep fried artery clogging items on top, like onion rings or jalepeno peppers. And, as if the fat content weren't high enough they add sour cream for good measure. 

Svadhisthana


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

suzanna_j..enjoyed trying all the things you described on my recent trip to GA...one of my favorites was the pralines we bought in Savannah....they were so good! Surprised that they didn't melt in the car too.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Neither have I. It looks so gross


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

This is kinda off the subject but I grew up in a town where everyone, and I mean everyone, called green peppers "mangoes". Ain't that weird? When I moved away it took a while for me to understand that a mango was something else.


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

If any of you are NPR listeners you may have heard Scott Simon mention Iowa City's addition to this topic: Pie Shakes. No, really.

A few scoops of good vanilla ice cream in a blender, then add your favorite slice of pie. The most popular here is Strawberry-rhubarb, but I like Apple or Pecan.

Scott Simon read about it in the Sunday NYTimes in an article about traveling Iowa (again - no, really). He had begun to think they didn't exist, until he was take by the hand to the Hamburg Inn #2, just a block from my restaurant, to experience an authentic Iowa Pie Shake. Just for the record, he had Strawberry Rhubarb and loved it.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Maid Rites! OMG!!! Risa, how could I have missed that one? There is a Maid Rite shop still operating in my home town, Rock Island. At least, it was a couple of years ago, I think. I'll have to stop in when I get back there- it'd be a perfect low carb feast.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

We meet again, kmf.

Was the slice of pie actually thrown into the blender? I'm not sure I would go for that...

*Seattledeb:* I've heard that it's worth the trip to Savannah for the Pralines alone!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Pralines are made in the most humid deeep southern regions of the US....100% heat 100% humidity and it's not raining...now figure out how that works
Anyway pralines never melt, they are made to with stand the Louisiana summers.
I can remember getting Bissingers dark chocolate covered raspberries shipped to me on my birthday (end of July).....19 years ago in DeRidder....what an amazing surprise to see chocolates delivered to my door with amazing amounts of ice packs.....


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

Yes, Kimmie, thrown right in. If you've ever had a DQ Blizzard, imagine one of those, only with high-quality ingredients.

I don't want to sell my adopted home short though. There is good food to be had in the hinterlands. I'll need to jump over to the restaurant raves section and let the world know that this is no longer a culinary wasteland.

KMF


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I read your menu, Kurt. It most certainly is *not* a culinary wasteland!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

O-M-G!

A slice'o'pie in the blender, who would have thought!!

------------

I agree with Greg as I read the menu as well, KMF!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Chef Kurt,

You might enjoy *Rude Food* in Cook's Corner Forum!


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

Many thanks Greg, Kimmie and Pooh.

Hey Chefesque, wouldn't the unique food in NYC have to be the Egg Cream? No eggs, no cream, but still.

And all you montreal types! Got any explanation for "Poutin" or "Smoked Meat"?

Peace,
kmf


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Chefesque,

The best bagels are in Montreal!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

In answer to your question, Devotay:

*POUTINE*
This most unsavoury dish is a concoction they call Poutine, which is grease-impregnated French fries (called Frites or Chips) by the locals, soaked with fat-laden gravy topped by cheddar curd cheese which melts from the heat of the French fries and gravy into a sticky and stringy mess.

As for smoked-meat, well in New York, it's Pastrami, really.

Montreal Smoked-meat comes from a different part of the animal, the brisket. The Old fashioned smoked-meat is put in oak barrels, in a brine with lots and lots of spices and is left to sit in there for 14 days.

It should be sliced paper thin and stacked high. The art of cutting smoked-meat is disappearing though and in many places now, it's not very good because poorly sliced.

I'm not a smoked-meat expert so that's the best explanation I can dream of at this time.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Oooooooooh, Poutine went to finishing school...

Next time you come to town, be sure to taste the version made at Le Pied de Cochon: poutine with foie gras!!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

HUH???


----------



## fyfas (Jul 12, 2001)

Seen them and had them in Los Angeles, too. Fabulous and a real Guilty-Pleasure !

Another similar item, also addictive, was called a "Cool-A-Coo".

Pass the insulin !


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Here in Springfield we also have a local bakery that does Honest Abe's favorite cake via Mary Todds recipe.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hey, you can't talk about horribly guilty pleasures without mentioning deep-fried cheese curds! Add some deep-fried vegetables and round out the menu with a deep-fried candy bar, and you've become your cardiologist's best friend!

Incidentally, I first heard of the deep-fried candy bars (Mars, I believe) being sold in Scotland. Now they're becoming popular at fairs in Wisconsin counties and the Wisconsin state fair. Who says the Midwest is slow to adopt new trends?!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

There's also the "walkin' taco" that's popular at the fairs. Bag of fritos, taco meat or chilli, cheese, sour cream, and a teeny bit of iceberg to round it. Put it all in the frito bag and use a spork to attempt to eat it. I have no idea where they originated though..........


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'd never heard of this until I saw it on Food TV yesterday, Svad... now twice in two days. Weird!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

They've been around for years....I remember eating them at school in the 60's.


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

There is a chain near where where I live that apparently originated from the 1982 World's Fair. The main thing on the menu is a "Petro", which is Frito's with chili and stuff on top. And, yes, you eat it with a spork, I think. I'm sure the 1982 World's Fair is not where the idea truly originated, but the folks at the "Petro's" chain around here would certainly like to convince us of that. I tried their version recently, and I thougnt their chili was very bland. Otherwise, it might have been okay for drive through stuff.

Here's a food experience, although not exactly where I live, but not far off...
I grew up pretty much unapposed to grits. But I have a friend who swore he hated them - until we went to South Carolina one time and had them the way they are cooked all day. They were wonderful! And even though I can still manage quick quits in a pinch, every time I see grits, I think about those I had in SC. Totally different! 

One more thing. Around where I live, you can get a really good tomato in the summer (usually, at least, weather cooperating). Sometimes they are so good you just bite into them like an apple. If you are a bit more patient, you can slice them and eat them with just a little bit of salt. Perfect, at least sometimes (like I said, weather cooperating - not all years are good).

Which reminds me of something else.... My boyfriend puts salt on canteloupe. I've tried it, and its good, but is this normal behavior??? 

RF


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Yes, Rita, people do put salt on cantaloupe - and watermelon, too!


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2001)

Some years ago I dined in a restaurant in SOHO (NYC) where they wanted to put fresh-ground black pepper on the cantaloupe. With some trepidation I agreed. It was really pretty good.

Everyone on my dad's side of the family (from Iowa) salts watermelon.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

shroomgirl,

It's the secret recipe.



Many people raised here who move away and come back to visit family always have to get their Springfield Cashew Chicken within 48 hours.

The first place to start selling it was the Bam Boo Inn on S Glenstone St. Back in 1974 or 1975 I believe.

Many people restaurant's have it but this is the best, the original.


----------



## digitalskeeza (Aug 27, 2002)

Had to jump in this one (after much lurking), ever hear of "Frito Pie"? I moved from upstate NY to a very small town in Texas in the late 70's. The big treat for Friday lunch at my very tiny Catholic school was this _gross_ casserole-like pie-thing. It consisted of a layer of Fritos, covered with orange-grease-oozing mystery meat, buried in cheese. MMM-MMM! Even though I was like seven, and not very particular about food ( I loved WonderBread/Miracle Whip/lettuce sandwiches ), this kibble was just inedible! All of the other kids loved it...I still have nightmares.

~N


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Well, you haven't tasted MY Frito Pie! :lips: I brought it to a July 4th gathering of people from all over the world who work at the United Nations. Actually, it was deconstructed, since I couldn't find enough individual bags of Fritos. But with good chili (which mine of course is  ), good cheese (very sharp cheddar, hand-grated), and good guacamole and sour cream, it's one of the joys of Americana!


----------



## toyman (Sep 3, 2002)

Being that West Virginia is not known for being a culinary mecca, the traditonal dish here has to be Pinto Beans.
Cook them with a ham hock and top them with chopped onions, chow chow, or if they are in season, ramps.
Eat them with cornbread, made with white cornmeal and buttermilk, and you got yourself a hillbilly dinner. 
I know several older men that expect beans and cornbread be served at dinner every evening. Its a staple.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Sponge candy - when we lived in Buffalo, it was everywhere, but I'd never heard of it before then! It's a square of spun molasses covered with either milk or dark chocolate, that just explodes in your mouth! Totally awesome.


----------



## charlottecritic (Jan 11, 2006)

Beef on Weck with real Buffalo Wings and a Genny Cream Ale.

Thatlll put hair on your hair.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wow, another archive that has been returned from the black hole.

What is beef weck? and what makes buffalo wings in your neck of the woods special? Genny Cream Soda?

I've had the good fortune of visiting DC, VA and Hudson Valley.....I drove up Eastern Shore stopping at various seafood shops, roadside stands and farmer's markets.
At Eastern Market there is a woman that still makes bean pies as well as other fairly funky pies. The crabcake sandwiches at the market diner are very fine, served with cole slaw.

The seafood market by the Capital is huge, but amoungst the offerings are surinami and frozen imports.....I was saddened that they felt it necessary to bring in sub-par products from thousands of miles away. The oyster/crab man at Dupont had superior products.

\finally I was able to visit Dupont market....what a gem!!!! Loads of incredible dairies in your area! The produce was gorgeous....I had a fun time shopping, thank goodness my hotel room had a dbl sink, one was a makeshift fridge.
DC is such a food town.

So, after reading this from the beginning it's interesting to see how the southern states have very strong historical foods....unique in each locale.
I've lived in Arkansas, Memphis and southern Louisiana.....each has it's own food. Somethings cross all the borders but there are intrinsic difference in each area.

STL has an egg foo young sandwich (St. Paul Sandwich) found in cheap chinese restaurants....white bread, mayo, slice of cheese and lettuce. 
usually costs $2.30-$3.00. For years many of the bars served brain sandwiches.....they all but left the scene with mad cow emergence.
St. Louis has an incredible German heritage, so there are alot of breweries, and sausages....G&W has a liverwurst to die for....literally of course. I could wax poetry but it is a thing of beauty, packaged in a section of gut tied with white string....ultra rich with fat, it's German version of foie. 

Since this thread started I've taught innercity low-income African-American kids....one of the surprises was that they didn't eat jambayla....it's a standard down river because it's cheap eats that can be made with rice, veg, and whatever meats you have available....it can stretch to feed alot for little $. Chocolate chocolate muffins were favs...wasn't that a cupcake in the 60-70's. Interesting experience.


----------



## charlottecritic (Jan 11, 2006)

http://whatscookingamerica.net/Sandwich/BeefOnWeck.htm

And Genny Cream Ale is a type of Beer I dont recall the word Soda in there.

Some people consider Beef on Weck - thinly sliced rare roast beef (piled high as 6 inches) on a freshly baked kummelweck roll - the best roast beef sandwich in America. This sandwich is a staple of Buffalo, New York. Few, if any, restaurants outside the Buffalo area serve this sandwich or even know what it is. Also called Beef on Wick, an alternative spelling usually used by older people from Buffalo and eastern suburbanites. It is a roast beef sandwich on a salty kummelweck roll. In fact, it is this roll that makes the sandwich unique


----------



## chef_bob (Jan 13, 2005)

you will find Beef on Weck has stumbled across the border also. I heard of it not long ago as a staple in the Fort Erie area of Ontario - not that far from Buffalo


----------



## emhahn (Jun 13, 2002)

Suzanne,

Do you mind if I borrow that "Frito Pie" idea for a project I'm working on..... hint, hint, hint....... Seems like it would fit in well!

Eric*http://www.restaurantedge.com*


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

Never had beef on a weck, but it sounds good. I've had genny cream ale, It IS good.

Tony


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

It amazes me that the standard sandwich would have the maker add caraway seeds to the bread......rare prime rib....ummmmm....

Frito Pie was pretty big in Santa Fe. We had it as kids in CA. and Little Rock too.....slit a bag of fritos pour on chili, cheese and top with onions.

Do you remember the 60's King Ranch Chicken Casserole.....as I recall it had cream of ----soup, salsa (or rotelle), cheese, shredded chicken and tortilla chips? Think that was Texas or all of the US? 

I've been on line with a couple of southerners and their stance on food is stronger, deeper and way more emotional than others. Don't mess with biscuits. Grits come on every breakfast plate. Beans, Greens and Cornbread as well as pig are standard fare. Mississippi, Arkansas, Louisiana, Alabama, Tennessee....
Southern Missouri maybe, borders Tx, Fla and I'm not sure where to put Georgia but it's gotta be south....S.Carolina, Virginia, KY....

I wonder how strong the food culture is NOW. And what shape it's in......


----------



## bamones (Dec 30, 2007)

:lips: Does anyone have a recipe for Cornbread like Tippins made?? It was almost like cake and served with honey butter


----------



## whitey ford (Jun 22, 2007)

NY Food

Shad and Shad Roe is big along the Hudson River Valley. These are ocean fish that swim up the Hudson River to spawn in the spring. You cook the whole fish on a wood plank, but the roe sacs are best sauteed in butter with just salt and pepper. Okay, maybe some shallots too. Served w/lemon wedges.

Around the Southern Tier (north of PA) Speedies or Spiedies are the thing. Chunks of pork marinated in garlic and lemon juice for more than a day, skewered and grilled. Then you slide the skewer into a piece of plain white wonder type bread, preferably buttered. Ya kinda squish the pliable white bread around the pork chunks. I think this was an Italian thing.

Other Italian things Upstate---Wedding/Ribbon Soup---eggs in chicken broth---similar to chinese eggdrop. Fried pizza dough dusted with confectioner's sugar. Orange slices with olive oil and black pepper.

NYC: Bialies and bagels and smoked fish and pickles and egg creams. Papaya juice from the hot dog joints. Energizer chocolate vitamin drinks. Beef barley soup. Oysters and oyster stew. Jamaican beef patties.

From the woods: Maple syrup, fiddlehead ferns, ramps, wild strawberries, blueberries, blackcaps. Venison. (You will be served venison chili on superbowl weekend) Wild mushrooms---puffballs, morels, (if you're lucky) chanterelles. Trout caught in lakes and streams, usually just fried in butter or smoked.

Amish/Mennonite/Shaker stuff---green beans with mushroom sauce, corn fritters w/maple syrup, strawberry pies made from home canned strawberries. Scallions with salt. Strawberry jam on cottage cheese.

And apples. Lots and lots of apples--pies, crisps, betties, dumplings, sauce, in turkey stuffing. And corn---on the cob, creamed.

A family holiday buffet will be macaroni salad, potato salad, baked beans w/bacon and ketchup on top, baked ham w/pineapple slices.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

"from the woods, blackcaps"? are these black trumpets?

Chanterelles are plentiful around here, check out the pix on page 2 of my website....that child (now a Junior at West Point) is surrounded by local wild chanterelle bounty.


----------



## whitey ford (Jun 22, 2007)

Blackcaps are wild black raspberries. Rubus occidentalis.

Rubus occidentalis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Love the picture of the chanterelle-garnished boy.


----------



## canadatogo (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, these aren't really _from_ home, (Manitoba, Canada) but not much new comes out of the prairies anyway...

Perogies and cabbage rolls: There's a big european population in southern Manitoba, so these are really common.

Poutine: Is this a Canada-wide dish, or does it pretty much stop at Man.-Sask.? ...man, now I'm really craving this... I told everyone at work about this, and they just think it sounds absolutely revolting...

Beavertails: I've never had these, and I've never actually seen one, but I've had friends rave about them. From what I understand it's just deep fried dough...

Jeanne's Cakes: If you know someone from Manitoba, chances are they'll know what these are. It's a little shop on one of the main roads that makes these cakes with a cookie base. They sell them wholesale to some of the grocery stores too. _Everyone_ back home seems to just love them, but I just don't get it...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

This past summer, a forager guest brought a 2gallon bucket of wild blackberries as a "hostess gift"......as a kid we used to pick blackberries and if we were real lucky larger dewberries amidst the chiggers, ticks and snakes.
They were small seedy and took a whole lot to make one pie/cobbler.

Anyway, this forager friend finds black raspberries, blackberries, turtles, all sorts of fish, mushrooms, etc in the wilds of Illinois and Mo. Just really connected to the land, it's fun hearring his hunting stories.....some would just curl your hair.

Shrooms....we find black trumpets, edible boletes (not porcini like), numerous types of morels (yellows, greys, blacks, half-frees etc), chanterelles (ditto, several varieties) but MO chanterelles are lucious big flavored, wood ears, oyster, hen of the woods, chicken of the woods, shaggy manes....little brown mushrooms or LBM's.....puffballs (just wanna know what the attraction is, NO FLAVOR)....sure there's more edibles but can't think of any more right now.

Since this thread was started in 2000, I've gotten to visit many of the markets around DC and have tried the crabcakes and whitebean pies at Eastern Market. Gone to Dupont Market and had a blast.....oh man, great food. Been up to Madison and seen their Sept. bounty, tried numerous great cheeses from that area via L'Etoile. Visited NYC and had their wonderful bagels, great breads......

Still am of the opinion that there are many different food cultures in the USA,


----------



## stellasmomma (Dec 26, 2007)

rhode island/mass:
coffee milk, clamcakes, stuffies, the best fried clams and lobster rolls...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

stuffies? one can only imagine what that would be.......


----------



## stellasmomma (Dec 26, 2007)

stuffed quahog clams!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

are these the large clams stuffed with a portugese sausage?


----------



## cheri (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh, I miss It's It sandwiches. They make the cookies and the ice cream in the factory! We can order them in Los Angeles, $24 for the case $84 for shipping. Liquor store on the corner $2.99, liquor store around the corner $1. Guy not knowing the tru value of these htings to me??? Priceless!


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

In NJ we don't have much haha. 

Pork Roll. (yum)

Ah-So Sauce :lol: (i think thats a new england thing though)

and lots of people rave about jersey tomatoes and corn.


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

I am a life-long resident of Minnesota, land of lutefisk and tuna casserole, where the state salad is Jello. We are notorious for our state fair where everything comes on a stick. The thing that's a staple here but seems to baffle people from other areas is tater tot hot dish. It turns up at every pot luck. Someone actually managed to put it on a stick for the state fair, and it was big news that year. Tater tot hotdish is made different ways, the most common being to brown off hamburger, put that in the bottom of a casserole dish, cover with canned green beans, pour cream of mushroom soup (the kitchen equivalent of duct tape around here) over the beans and top with a layer of tater tots. Some people use corn instead of beans and some people use cheddar cheese soup instead of mushroom. I make mine with frozen mixed vegetables with extra mushrooms and some garlic and onion. One of my favorite meals. Reading about Krispy Kreme doughnuts reminded me of what happened here where I live when Krispy Kremes finally came to town. We have a beloved local bakery that makes what most people consider to be the ultimate glazed doughnuts. They supply almost all the local grocery stores and convenience stores with their products. Some of these places switched to Krispy Kreme and dropped the local product. People tried Krispy Kremes, but they weren't as good as the local product so they stopped buying donuts or went where they could get the local ones.The upshot was everyone dropped Krispy Kreme and went back to the local product. Can't find a KK anywhere in town and I don't think anyone even cares. Another oddity here is people eating tartar sauce on french fries. Ranch dressing seems to be taking over as the most popular dip now though.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh how I miss pork roll sandwiches...(originally from Philadelphia)..and scrapple (yum)


----------



## mikey the wop (Nov 10, 2007)

In St. Louis, we also have a sandwich that you can only get here. It's called the St. Paul. Only found in china town, its 2 slices of wonder bread with a whole heap of egg foo yong in the middle. Very greasy, very good hangover food.


----------



## rouxtheday (Jan 5, 2008)

Um... In-n-Out Burgers?:roll:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

*It's It* started out years ago at Playland at the Beach, a sort of mini-Coney Island out at the west end of Golden Gate Park. I had my first It's It back in late July, 1967 - really good and very different than any ice cream sandwich I'd ever had. Now they'r "big time," available with ice cream flavors other than vanilla (chocolate and coffee come to mind) and the chocolate covering isn't quite as thick. They're still good! I think they may have also expanded their market to areas outside of the San Francisco Bay Area.

shel


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Chef Daddy..you can buy scrapple at Publix grocery stores. Also if you go to Tarpon Springs there are a few fish house that also do retail.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

The cuisine in Florida is influenced by Cuban, Italian and Spanish food..I have had the pleasure over the years to work with some very fine Cuban natives and one of the things they used to do was to take a can of sweetened condensed milk, put it into a pot of water (un-opened) and let it cook..it carmilized in the can and they would put it on their cuban bread.


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

Scrapple is easy to make. Here's a basic recipe. Exported from MasterCook *

PHILADELPHIA SCRAPPLE

Recipe By : 
Serving Size : 1 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories : Meats

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
4 Pigs knuckles
1 Pound lean pork
1 lg Onion, stuck with 3 whole
Cloves
3 qt Water
1 1/2 t Salt
1 T Pepper
1 t Ground sage
3 c Cormeal
All-purpose flour, for
Dredging sliced scrapple
Butter, back fat or
Vegetable oil for frying

Place pigs knuckles in a large pot; add pork, onion, and water. Cook
slowly, covered, for 2 1/2 hours; drain, reserve broth.
Chill meat and remove fat; separate meat fron bones. Chop meat.
Place meat in a kettle with 2 qts of the reserved broth. Add salt, pepper .and sage; bring to a boil. Combine cormeal with remaining 1 qt of reserved broth and stir into boiling mixture. Cook over medium heat until thickened, stiirring constantly. Cover and cook over very low heat; stir again after 20 minutes.
Pour into 2 (9-by-5-by-3-inch) loaf pans. Cool and chill overnight. Cut into slices, coat with flour and brown in butter or bacon fat. Serve hot
with fruit for a hearty breakfast.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

The OKI DOG!









Can't make the trip to LA? You can have the recipe here.

If you do come to LA, remember there's two Okidog spots, this site will help you decide which to visit.


----------



## unitik908 (Jan 18, 2008)

Evansville, Indiana.
we have brain sandwhiches.
We were even on "Feasting On Asfault" for it.

Chase


----------



## caleb3000 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you can find Carne Sada (marinated steak) anywhere in the world, but San Diego, CA has some of the tastied Carne Sada dishes around.

Especially the heavy in the belly Carne Sada Fries. It'll make you go to sleep.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

some of the things that are local to us are , meat pies of all different flavours, fish n chips really crispy batter , hot chips(french fries (big thick chips )) rolled up in paper 

feijoas, green lipped mussels, marmite and cheese sandwhiches 

and in the south island they have cheese rolls which are slices of white bread with grated cheese and onion soup mix rolled up then baked in the oven


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Heh that actually sounds pretty good.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Kaun, that thing looks like it belongs on the old Gross Food Thread. 2000....8 years......it's been a good ride, what wonderful members we've had throughout the years.


----------



## d.c. (Nov 2, 2008)

Foods common to the South-Central part of Arizona:

1) Green Chile: slow roasted pork and beef, tossed with tomato sauce, and green chiles. Green chile is typically eaten as a burro (burrito).

2) Green Chile Enchilada Casserole: This is a home comfort food - green chile (see above) tossed with sour cream, cream of mushroom soup, and shredded cheddar cheese. This mixture is spooned in alternating layers in a casserole dish with layers of tortilla chips.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

Living in Amish Country I will say Whoopie Pies. Soft cake like cookies with buttercream frosting in between them. This time of year i like the carrot cake with cream cheese frosting and Pumpkin with Sweet Butter cream.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

we have Amish and Minnonite farmers sell in area markets, chocolate whopee pies are a favorite......I can just imagine carrot and pumpkin.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

I went to my local market yesterday after work and picked up some of the Chocolate, Pumpkin and Vanilla. I had some guests from out of town over for dinner last night and that is always a fun thing to serve for dessert.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

a local pastry shop owner started retailing pies....Fri and Sat.....she's from Canada and is going to make small sweet tarts, sugar/egg/currants....runny tart....supposedly a north national thing. For now it's 10 varities of fruit/cream pies each week.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

How about Taylor pork roll or scrapple YUMMY!!!


----------



## jason llamas (Oct 10, 2007)

I am not from Hawai'i but I must mention they have Spam recipes you have never heard of.Here in Southern Cali,we have probably the highest amount of sashimi/sushi consumption outside of Japan.And of course like all other encounters of ethnic food with American ideas on life,it has spawned a huge American/Japanese repertoire of flavors,recipes and preparations.In the words of a Japanese friend when he first came down," Only 5 of these things on the menu are Japanese Sushi,all the rest I have never seen.I am going to have SO MUCH FUN"


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

Ontario Chef here.....
Originally from Toronto .....food there so widely diverse...everything from a ton of Sushi places,Indian Thai ,Carribean,Spanish, Italian...well you get it...The best places to get these different ethnic foods is to go to the area most populated Like Cinese food in China town...Greek food right down on the Danforth (actually have Taste of the Danforth when they dedicate a whole week to Greek food! )  I love it!  Then of course also many wonderfull fine dining experiances to have ....I'm not going to pick favourites you'll have to come and see...lol
I live in the Kawartha Lakes of Ontario now....White Fish, Pickeral Lake Trout, Wall-eye, Bass  winter ice-fishing is really big here and summer  the Kawarthas a full of fishermen.....Venison is very big here too....lots of deer hunting! Local Dairy Farms like Kawartha Dairy is here and Local Honey ....and of course Canadian Maple Syrop nothing can compare....Lots of Cattle Farms, Lamb, Chicken, Pig ( Canadian Back Bacon yeah!) 
Ontario is a province of abundance...A local vegetable farmer in the summer seems to be right in everyone's backyard! Fresh Corn at Harvest time of all the root vegetables...Pumpkin,,Squash,Potatoes,Carrots, Beets, Onions, you name it! Oh and are Wild Turkeys too can't forget them ...they support our Traditional Canadian Thanks-Giving and Christmas


Northern and Southern Ontario ....I beleive it's the most beautifull of all the provinces...come for a visit sometime


----------

